# Is the oil creating sensor issues?



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I've been using dealer oil and I only have 32k km but no problems yet.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Good question! I used the dealer Dexos2 for the first 4 changes then switched to synthetic low SAPS. I had one EGT go out at 61K miles and no other sensor issues. I am at 143K miles now.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm no expert, and I didn't stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night, but I'm inclined to think the sensor issues are more due to driving patterns. Granted, using higher quality oil is better.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> I'm no expert, and I didn't stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night, but I'm inclined to think the sensor issues are more due to driving patterns. Granted, using higher quality oil is better.


I tend to agree with this. Seems like driving them harder is better.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

just like old school carb cars, once in a while some WOT fun is needed. some higher temps can help burn off some of the nasty stuff we want to avoid. i drive a lot in the city, the type of driving the cruze does not like at times but every other day i do at least 10 highway miles and 10 minutes of getting to the highway and on the on ramp i take advantage and go WOT. so far ( knock on wood) im at 5,000 miles and no issue. PLUS I DO SOME WOT on a fun street on occasion.

my dealer uses the dexos 2 synthetic that has Arabic writing all over it


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> I'm no expert, and I didn't stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night, but I'm inclined to think the sensor issues are more due to driving patterns. Granted, using higher quality oil is better.


Well if you use the wrong oil what is the first thing it damages? The emissions. What is in the emmisions, sensors
. what is causing them to fail, soot. If you use a high ash oil which is common motor oil thats why I'm wondering if this could be a issue. I'm not a expert neither but if the car calls for Dexos 2 and the dealer put Dexos 1 could result in issues


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

We are talking about diesels not gas cars that you take to the interstate and blow it out.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

The reason I'm asking this Im seeing a few sensor repairs and within a week a even a day its bad again or thrown a code. Is it because the wrong oil is in it


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Dealer changes my oil as part of the 2year/25k mile maintenance program. So far according to the invoice when I pick my car up it has the part number for Dexos2.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Going for my last free service next week. My dealer has used the correct oil so far and I've had a few sensor issues.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I have used AC/Delco dexos2 from the dealer and my NoX sensor went out with code P11D7. I'm at 20k miles. So not sure what if any if the oil has anything to do with it. I guess we will see. They are changing out the sensor tomorrow. Since this is my second trip, the first one I went in they told me they had the sensor but when they went to change it the parts guy didn't have it. So I was told a free car wash, DEF top off and fill up my diesel as well. I'm going in on E.  Dealer is 72 miles from me.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Gator said:


> Well if you use the wrong oil what is the first thing it damages? The emissions. What is in the emmisions, sensors
> . what is causing them to fail, soot. If you use a high ash oil which is common motor oil thats why I'm wondering if this could be a issue.


The soot you speak of is not caused by the oil but is just part of the combustion process of burning diesel fuel, so I would say the oil used will have little if any effect on emissions or the emission systems. People having issues with multiple sensor failures are probably driving lots of short trips and never getting on it enough. 

Take my gas cruze for example, it takes 5-6 miles of 50mph+ on a 60F+ day to get up to operating temperatures. Even a 30F day adds 2-4 miles to that warm up time. How many people are driving to the store or work less than 10miles? I'm not sure about a diesel but with a gas engine produces like 4X the emissions when the engine is cold in open loop mode. 

You could see if I'm correct based on the average speed of the driver, users with a more city route (lower average speed) would have the most emissions related issues.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing as you at times Gator...Frankly I settled with the point of view that the wrong oil really just poisons the DPF in the long run faster. I do not believe it kills sensors or every car on the road would be having problems with them even though they don't have as many.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

42.8km/h is my 32000km speed. Along with 7.6L/100km


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> The soot you speak of is not caused by the oil but is just part of the combustion process of burning diesel fuel, so I would say the oil used will have little if any effect on emissions or the emission systems. People having issues with multiple sensor failures are probably driving lots of short trips and never getting on it enough.
> 
> Take my gas cruze for example, it takes 5-6 miles of 50mph+ on a 60F+ day to get up to operating temperatures. Even a 30F day adds 2-4 miles to that warm up time. How many people are driving to the store or work less than 10miles? I'm not sure about a diesel but with a gas engine produces like 4X the emissions when the engine is cold in open loop mode.
> 
> You could see if I'm correct based on the average speed of the driver, users with a more city route (lower average speed) would have the most emissions related issues.


This is an excellent point. I always make a point to get my car up to operating temperature every time. Maybe that has something to do with my lack of issues.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Remote start is a huge help getting the car hot enough. I remote start when im putting my shoes on and am getting my lunch into the lunch box. When i go out my window is almost defrosted since i leave it on defrost before i turn it off and when im around the 2 corners i am at operating temps


----------

